# Hunting Club Memberships Available



## BenMygrant (Sep 30, 2012)

1728 acres in Houston Co. Deer, Hogs, Turkey & Bear.  Currently have 12 members & 3 openings. $1150 per family membership through June 2013. Club stands provided with up to 5 personal stands per membership. Primative campground & gun sighting range.  Call 478-213-3990 or 478-264-9244. Act quickly and pick out your stand locations.


----------

